

Finding Files Fast (1983) [pdf] - sp332
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/1983/CSD-83-148.pdf

======
mizzao
Also known as the `locate` command? :)

~~~
sp332
That's right :) Funny that it was originally implemented as an alternate way
of calling "find" because they didn't want to pollute the namespace.

